# تطبيق الايزو في الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية



## Abdulla (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اذا في مجال اللي عندو ملف مساعد في بناء النظام وتطبيقة في الوزارات يشاركنا فيه :77::12:


----------



## محمد فوزى (19 مارس 2008)

الاخ الكريم
رجاء البحث فى موضوعات الايزو بصفة عامة والتركيز على معرفة متطلبات المواصفة وعليك دور هام وهو تطبيق النظام على اى مؤسسة فلا يوجد تقييد فى ذلك ولكل مؤسسة نظام داخلى سابق يمكن تطبيق المواصفة علية وتطويرة بما يتوافق مع المتطلبات http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33693


----------



## Eng.Foam (23 مارس 2008)

جاهزين للمساعده .......... ارسل لنا ما تريد ان تستفسر عنه وسنقوم بمساعدتك انشالله .

لنبدأ بالسياسه .... ثم ننتقل للدليل ..... 

لكن لنعرف بدايه ما هي طبيعة عمل الدائرة والخدمات التي تقدمها لنبدأ


----------



## شاكر الربيع (28 مارس 2008)

جاهزين ومنتظرين
وشكرا لك على جهودك


----------



## Abdulla (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي محمد فوزي
واهلا وسهلا فيك شاكر الربيع
طبيعة الوزارة: رقابة على المؤسسات الحكومية بجميع انواعها ومؤسسات ال Ngo
جبت نسخه من الايزو 19011
بدي ادرسها ان شاء الله
واذا في عندك مجال للمساعدة ... بكون ممنونك


----------



## Eng.Foam (2 أبريل 2008)

بس ال Iso 190011 للمدقيقين والتدقيق ليش بدك تبدأ فيها ؟؟؟؟ 
جيب الايزو 9001:2000 هاي اللي بتفيدك !


----------



## Eng.Foam (2 أبريل 2008)

اهم شي من راي تتطلع على organization chart عشان تحدد مناطق عملك ومسؤوليات المعنيين بالموضوع 
وتبدأ بكتابة السياسة ..... مثلا ً 

تهـــدف سياســة الجـودة في وزارة ******** إلى الارتقـــاء
بمستـــوى أداء الوحــــدات الإدارية والفنيــــة و **** لتقــديــم خدمــات *****
**** بمستوى عال من الجــــودة مـع التطـوير المستمر لهذه الخدمات
كما ونوعـا بمـا ينسجــم ومتطلبـات قانـون ( الوزارة ) ورؤيـــــة
(الوزارة ) ورسالتهــا من خلال تطبيق نظام ادارة الجودة
آيزو 9001 ................ _ويجب ان تشمل المتطلبات الخمس حسب المواصفة _

ولا تنسى ان يكون المدير العام على دراية تامة بما تحتوي السياسة وان يشارك بكتابتها او ان يكتبها بكون افضل لانه السياسة هي شهادة الالتزام بالمطتلبات عشان هيك يجب ان يبدا بالعمل بها


----------



## hamada (29 يوليو 2009)

يعطيكم العافية يا مهندسين ومهندسات

انا محتاج لمساعدتكم

امر الان بمرحلة عصيبة بحياتي المهنية

اذ اعمل متدرب لدى مؤسسة اجنبية لمدة 6 اشهر 

واريد ان اترك بصمة بالغة الاثر خلفي لاستطيع ان اكتسب ثقة المؤسسة في عملي 

وفكرت في تطوير المؤسسة من الناحية الهيكلية الادارية وتطبيق انظمة ادارة الجوة الشاملة

وفكرت في اني لو اتبعت خطوات واجراءات شهادة الايزو 

وقتها ساكون قد انجزت مهمة كبيرة

ولكن لان خبرتي العملية معدومة لاني حديث التخرج 

فاحتاج لمساعدتكم

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------

